# 66 GTO engine removal



## gnsjoy (Apr 29, 2014)

Can you pull the engine and transmission together? The radiator and everything on the front of the engine has been removed. It's a four speed and I've removed the transmission cross member. Can the exhaust manifolds be left on?


----------



## Helmerrock (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, Make sure all ground wires etc are removed, take the shifter off the transmission, put a plug in the rear of the transmission to avoid all the gear oil from running out. Probably not a bad idea to remove the distributor too. I've done this several times and with some patience and a good helper it's not a bad job. Good luck!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sure, but why? You are 4 bolts away from separating the transmission and making this a lot easier. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Matt. I've done it both ways, and I always separated the engine and trans. A lot easier to maneuver and manage, removing and installing. Also, much less chance of damaging the sheet metal.


----------



## gnsjoy (Apr 29, 2014)

Helmerrock said:


> Yes, Make sure all ground wires etc are removed, take the shifter off the transmission, put a plug in the rear of the transmission to avoid all the gear oil from running out. Probably not a bad idea to remove the distributor too. I've done this several times and with some patience and a good helper it's not a bad job. Good luck!


I've got the distributor and drive shaft out and plugged. Are you saying you have to remove the complete shifter and linkage? It seems that I might be able to drop the back of the trans low enough to get the cross bolt out and just remove the handle. It' coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Helmerrock (Oct 2, 2013)

If the shifter handle is off you should be good to go. Mine had an original 66 shifter which doesn't have the removable lever so I had to take the shifter out.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ya got to have a helper if you want to remove it in one piece. to climb under the car n guide the tailend of the tranny out of the engine compartment. easy to remove trans first.


----------



## gnsjoy (Apr 29, 2014)

rickm said:


> ya got to have a helper if you want to remove it in one piece. to climb under the car n guide the tailend of the tranny out of the engine compartment. easy to remove trans first.


Yes, I've got a helper. I've pulled the engine out of my 71 Corvette four times. Also a number of times on pickup street rods I've built but there's a lot of room in those engine compartments. Thanks


----------

